# Meds I've tried. What's working and what hasn't



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

I've had DPDR for a couple years now and I've tried everything to overcome this disorder without meds. I finally give in a couple months ago and started trying medication and have found some success. I've tried a handful of medications and will describe the effects it had on me below.

Started with Zoloft (100mg) and Lamotrogine (100mg) - Found quite a bit of improvement. Went from a 3/10 (super dissociated) to a 8/10. I was still dissociated but no longer impaired and suffering. I felt like I was pretty much cured for the first week at an 8/10, but after that I slowly started to feel more dissociated at around a 6 or 7/10. I've tried experimenting with different doses of each medication but I feel like the best dosage was 100mg of each.

Next I added on Modafinal to my existing regimen. I took one pill, I can't remember the mg's, but it seemed to make things seem slightly more normal at first and then once it started to wear off at night it made me feel worse (more dissociated). Didn't like it, never took it again.

While still taking Zoloft and Lamotrogine I tried adding a dose (one pill can't remember the mg's again) of Seuroquel. Took it before bed, didn't do much except make me real tired and fall asleep. Tried it a second time last night, made me feel really drunk, tired, and out of it. Decided to not try it again.

While still taking Zoloft and Lamotrogine (didnt want to change what was helping) my psychiatrist prescribed 100mgs of Welbutrin. Tried it for a few days, seemed to do nothing but make me feel more out of it and I gave up on it. Didn't feel it was right for me.

Still taking the first two meds, I tried 20mgs of Adderall today. This gave me slightly more energy and feel slightly more normal and associated. Interested in trying this one again at a higher dose like 30mg. At least one member on this forum said Adderall single handily cured his DPDR. Probably worth trying if you haven't already.

I'm still looking for a medication that really compliments my Z&L combo. Adderall might be it, I'll try a higher dose soon and let everyone know how it goes. Once I find a medication that compliments what I'm already taking I'll start taking away the Zoloft or Lamotrogine so I can take the least amount of meds necessary. It would take forever to figure out what I do and don't need if I take away the meds that are working and start trying different meds and combos. I would go through withdraws and then adjust to something new and then go back to what works and it would be a big mess. I just stick to what's working and look for something else that also works before I start taking away any meds that I was taking before.

I'm about 2 months into taking meds and this has been my journey so far. I'll keep you guys posted as I try new meds and doses. I've also started TMS a couple weeks ago and seem to be slightly improving. I'm only at my 8th session out of 36. I don't want to expect too much too soon so I'll keep you guys updated on that as well.


----------

